# indica flowering northern us



## intellenoob (Mar 2, 2010)

will NL or afghan start flowering at 14 hr. light?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 2, 2010)

they probably would....but 12/12 is better.  I'm assuming since this is posted in the outdoor section that your asking because you want to know if you can grow these in your area outdoors.  The answer is you should have no problem with them outdoors...they will begin flowering as the days get shorter. 

If you are growing them indoors...12/12 is the way to go.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 2, 2010)

but if you plan to put them out in the spring to flower remember the days will get longer and eventually re veg.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 2, 2010)

HI,

Yup you'll do better to keep your days short and around 14 when prepping for outdoor growth in the northern US.  You can look up day length times on the internet for your latitude and longitude if you want to get really techie with it but 14/10 works well just about anything. My friends who do lots of outdoor growing usually do their seedlings with 14 hour days and they transplant their plants into the ground outside the end of May or the beginning of June.  I've given countless extra clones out of my indoor growing room to various friends over the years and many of them really have strange growth patterns first flowering then revegging and eventually flowering again and many have stunted growth from all the stress.  

Peace!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 3, 2010)

for over 20 yrs I kept vegging plants and clones on 18/6 indoors, and moved them out in the spring (April or May) and never had any do any kind of wierd growth from there being less daylight hrs.  As long as they haven't been flowering I don't understand how they could...but this is just my experience.

I did give a friend some clones once that he left in his garage window for a week before moving out, and they went through like a re-veg, but I've never had a problem with it personally...and I live in Mi. and part of the 20 yrs was in Oh.  

DOS are you saying that they can start flowering when you move them out?  Becuase it seems like I saw maybe TC bud saying the same thing, but I've seriousley never experienced this.

I guess I don't understand what your asking...are you wanting to move plants outdoors to flower right away?  because like dman said the days will get longer.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 3, 2010)

DOS knows his stuff. If you do not light train clones correctly they are much more likely to show all kinds of weirdness. Just watch... Here on MP, when spring is in high gear, there will be constant, constant posts about how "weird" outdoor plants are acting. How growers 'have never seen this before'... Weather, 2012, global warming, strain instability, strain genus, a tree outside, all these will come into question. The one thing that will be universally missing is light training. Hear me now, believe me later, but mark my words. The posts are coming. Please don't rebutt... Just watch....


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 3, 2010)

:goodposting: :yeahthat:


----------



## leafminer (Mar 3, 2010)

In years gone by I experimented with different durations to see if I could determine exactly what was the maximum time allowable for flowering plants and if the yield could be increased by using, eg. 13/11 or 14/10 instead of 12/12. It seems to be quite strain dependent - but for the indicas, I discovered that 13/11 worked ok but there was no apparent increase in yield, and at 14/10 they became unstable and finally decided to go back to veg. At 15/9 it is definite veg. But you cannot rely on 14/10 either way.


----------

